# wich rifle?



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

I am going to buy either a 22 swift a 243 ora 22-250 what do you guys think i should buy? :sniper:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

depends... do you want to find shells easily, go with the 22-250 or 243, they are everywhere. the 220 will be faster than the other two, but that is not necessary, accuracy is the important thing. the 243 will not be as fur friendly as the 22 caliber, but can be used for deer in most places, and will be better in the wind. things need to be considered and decisions have to be made. i have shot all of them, and all are good rounds, but what you will be doing with them will vary.

i personally went through this same decision, and decided on the 204. i am going to be going for coyotes only with this rifle, as i already have enough deer rifles. the pelt damage is lower according to a lot of people i have discussed this with. the ammo is getting easier to find, but i have a supplies locally who will order for me, and i usually keep 100 rounds for every rifle i have, anyway, so that is not an issue.

picking a rifle is something you can't just jump into, it requires some thinking and time. look at the posts on here. a lot of advise on calibers, and the positives and negatives of each are discussed.

:sniper:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I would probably go with the 22-250. It is a really good rifle for yotes. But what do I know I shoot a 30-06 at the coyotes.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

.22-250 would be my choice, its just getting to hard to find factory ammo and brass for the .220 and when you do find it factory ammo is over 1$ per round.


----------



## Diamond lake resident (Feb 17, 2006)

squalsqualbang said:


> I am going to buy either a 22 swift a 243 ora 22-250 what do you guys think i should buy? :sniper:


Allright the other rifles are allright, but the .204 is The SWEEt gun out there right now, i own a savage ruger .204 with a 3x9x40 scope and i got it around 2inches at 300 tds w/o much playing with scope.. i have shot 20 yotes allready this year up here in central minnesta. Most of my shots were between 100-300 yds with low pelt damage and Very Hard Slam to the yotes, many didnt more a inch simply dropped dead, a few bigger males ran 2-5ft but thats about it... I Recommend the .204 and i gurentee it will Do jsut as good of ajob as the 220 or 22-250 with a jsut about 4,000 fps velocity. up here in Mn u can purches the new .204 in black senthetic and 7 round built in clip for just under 500 with taxes included!

Hope u try the new .204 and see what ALL OF THE TALk IS ABOUT!

Kelly


----------



## TR220swift (Feb 9, 2006)

All of those pics would be great I would have to say go for the swift Long Live The SWIFT


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

i shoot a 22-250 and love it you shoot was does best for your money any gun with the right optics will shoot well out to 300 heck i could shoot 400 with the 22-250 but i choose no to cause i don't feel i can make that 8 or 9 times out of 10. what gets you your best buy for your money i would buy that one. Also whatever you feel is the most comfortable for the area you hunt. In the brushy woods. cattail swamps or the open range of the dakotas.


----------



## eddy07 (Mar 1, 2006)

I shoot a 243 and for me it is pretty reliable. My friend has a 22-250 heavy barrel and is also very reliable. I think it matters on how much you want to spend. :sniper:


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Ordering up a Tikka T3 lite 22-250 tommorow! Ill let you know what I think once I get a few rounds through it. :jammin:

Dave


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I shoot a .243 but I also use it for deer. I could only afford one new gun a few years back so I got one I could use all year. It isn't the best fur gun but isn't too bad. I plan on getting something more fur friendly in the next year or two. I like my .243...very reliable and accurate.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> I shoot a .243 but I also use it for deer. I could only afford one new gun a few years back so I got one I could use all year. It isn't the best fur gun but isn't too bad. I plan on getting something more fur friendly in the next year or two. I like my .243...very reliable and accurate.


Me too !


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have both a 220 Swift and a 22-250, I usually find myself shooting the swift because I get better velocity and accuracy. I have killed coyotes at over 400 with it. However if you cant reload, I would have to say the 22-250. This caliber is in no way poor. It is one of the altime best. Whichever you choose I recomend Hornady V-max bullets.


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

squalsqualbang always go with the 243 you know that.

Good luck and Happy Hunting


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Either the 22-250, or the 243 dpending on distance.

The 220 Swift is by far the least economic option.


----------

